# pkg_create custom files



## mah454 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello.  I want to create some packages (tbz format) with custom files.  For example create python27 package without manual or document files.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not sure pkg_create(1) has the option to specify a +CONTENTS file, so make a backup copy of Python27's +CONTENTS file (/var/db/pkg/python27-2.7.xyz/+CONTENTS), modify it to remove all the checksums and paths lines for all the manual/documentation files and create the package.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2013)

Build the port without the things you want, then build a package from that. Ports should respect setting NOPORTDOCS. Although I've noticed not all do. You will have to try it. Looking at this particular port I see a NOPORTDATA and WITHOUT_EXAMPLES.


----------

